# Grafikkartenlüfter WICHTIG



## Morpheus (17. Juni 2002)

Hi, 
ich hab mir n grafikkartenlüfter bestellt und so blöd wie die leute da sind ham die nich hingeschrieben dsas desn 3pin anschluss is.. auf meienr graka hab ich abern 2pin anschluss.. der lüfter hat 3 kabel (schwarz rot und blau) der alte lüfter den ich hatte der nutzte nur schwarz und blau (2 pin)... kann ich dann den stecker des alten lüfters verwenbden um des schwazre und des rote anzuschließen und des blaue einfach wegzulassen? geht des?

is wichtig bitte anwortet schnell
THX, Morpheus


----------



## Virtual Freak (17. Juni 2002)

*hmmm*

kann es sein das der lüfter den du neu bestellt hast evt gleich eines der lüfterkabel für gehäuse oder CPU Lüfter beansprucht..so das du das ding nicht auf der gfx karte anschliessen sondern auf dem mobo musst??
ist jetzt grad so in meinen kop aufgetaucht und nicht bestätigt..
aber schreib mir doch mal model des neuen lüfters auf...und marke...und die Gfx karte..
dann kann ichs mal angucken..

Greetz VF


----------



## goela (17. Juni 2002)

Hat mich etwas beschäftigt..... Google......

Gefunden:
http://www.chip.de/praxis_wissen/unterseite_praxis_wissen_119497.html

Nach lesen des Artikels gehe ich davon aus, dass das dritte Kabel für die Drehzahlregelung des Lüfters ist!
Lies Dir mal den Artikel durch, vielleicht bringt Dich dies einen Schritt weiter!!!


----------



## Virtual Freak (17. Juni 2002)

*hab noch mal geguckt*

und wie ich gedacht habe ist ein 3 pin stecker wohl eher für n anschluss am mainboard gedacht...
und wie goela schon gesagt hat ist das dritte kabel wohl zur geshwindikeitsreglung ...dies kannst du nutzen wenn du es eben am mainboard anplugst und dein bios das unterstützt..

falls du zufällig nen lüfter hast der 12 V saugt kannst ihn auch per adapter direckt an ne molex vom netzteil hängen...

dann dreht er einfach immer auf volle pulle:-.))

hier noch n link der das evt n bisserl zeigt.
Lüfter 

Greetz VF


----------



## Morpheus (17. Juni 2002)

hm also so wie ich das verstehe is dann das blaue kabel nicht unbedingt notwendig.. im lieferumfang war noch ein kabel dabei das die kabel der lüfter mit dem netzteil verbinden kann.. und da werden auch nur 2 anschlüsse benützt ich denke so müsste es auch gehen wenn ich jetzt den lüfter ans netzteil anschließe..


----------



## Virtual Freak (17. Juni 2002)

*japp...*

genau..dann wirds genau so sein wie ich gesagt hab..

ich wurd aber sagen auf dem mobo is er besser aufgehoben da die dreh zahl dan geregelt wird..
am netzteil is halt einfach power on gleich dreh..power off gleich nix mehr dreh..evt vom geräusch her mühsam...

aber mach wies dir besser geht von den anschlüssen her..

Greetz VF

PS beim testen gehäuse offen lassen und gucken OB er dreht..sonst is dan graka auch noch hin:-=))


----------



## Morpheus (17. Juni 2002)

gehäuse hab ich eh offen..
thx euch!


----------

